# Funny Names That You've Given To The Characters In Pokemon Games



## The Beard

I recently decided to pick up the ol' Blue version again and was drawing a blank on what to name the main character. What names have you guys given to any of the characters (people and pokemon alike)?

I'm sure there's bound to be some clever ones.


----------



## Daemoniac

Nice 

I just started playing Silver again  I decided to call that asshole red-nut guy DICKWAD. Lame? Yes. Immature? Yes. Something a 7 year old would do? Absolutely. Funny nonetheless? I thought so


----------



## Bungle

I've never played pokemon, but I decided to call the character Strongarm from He-Man "Wankfist".


----------



## MFB

I usually just did shit like "Cockmunch" "Rug Rubber" "Asshat" and I always made Gary fuckin' Oak named "Douche"


----------



## Piro

When in doubt name either of the cocoon pokemon "penis". Then it will say penis used harden.... kinda lame but amusing when you're a 4th grader lol


----------



## AySay

Piro said:


> When in doubt name either of the cocoon pokemon "penis". Then it will say penis used harden.... kinda lame but amusing when you're a 4th grader lol





I named everything and everyone bob...


----------



## Daemoniac

^  "Bob return... Bob sends out Bob. Bob used tail whip... Bob fainted"


----------



## sami

I'm surprised no one's made a real parody line of this. They'd prolly make a lot of money, too! Anyone here remember Garbage Pail Kids? That'd be hilarious if someone made it and called it "Jokemawns" or "OkeeDokeeCreeps" or something.




Bungle said:


> I've never played pokemon, but I decided to call the character Strongarm from He-Man "Wankfist".




wtf


----------



## Empryrean

Wankfist looks angry


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hitler, Genhis Kahn, Ghandi etc.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I played the silver edition 

Fuckme-Starme
Fucku-Staryu
Kokmastur-that rival asshole
Oprah-Snorlax
ngapotamus(think about it)- Sloking
Nappyhed-Tangela
Herpes-Magmar
ChakaKhan-Jynx 









Syphlyscunt- Cloyster (It looked like a vagina with an STD)


----------



## HamBungler

Ass Ketchup.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

HamBungler said:


> Ass Ketchup.



I used to call them Ass Scratchum, Pissy, and Cock.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

you don't need to give them funny names they already have funny names 

WeepingBell anyone?

BellSprout???


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Lmao at thread. I was always really serious about having badass names for my characters.


----------



## ARC7789

I don't think i was cool enough but i do remember making my Halo name "Your Penis"

"You were killed by your penis"
"Your penis took the lead"
"You killed your penis"


and after chucking a few grenades at your feet

"Your Penis Commited suicide"


----------



## Scar Symmetry

how mature


----------



## jymellis

pokemon? wow! are you guys all teenagers


----------



## Cadavuh

Lazyjunk


----------



## vampiregenocide

ARC7789 said:


> I don't think i was cool enough but i do remember making my Halo name "Your Penis"
> 
> "You were killed by your penis"
> "Your penis took the lead"
> "You killed your penis"
> 
> 
> and after chucking a few grenades at your feet
> 
> "Your Penis Commited suicide"



Ha ha I went against someone on XBL called 'Your Mom'


----------



## XeoFLCL

Oh man this reminds me.

I think, if I remember correctly I recently named my new character on Zelda: Ocarina of Time Dickshooter. 

Wait, no, thats too long. It was something retarded like that though.. ugh I'd have to look for it lol


----------



## Konfusius

Once when I picked my gameboy up to play pokemon again when I was like 15 I decided to name my best pokemons after famous people who are responsible for genocide. Hitler, Mussolini, Stalin, Franco, one i cant remember right now and the sixth one was called Claudio, just for the hell of having a deadly pokemon named claudio. Claudio was the bomb, it was a gyarados and i think i even pushed him up to level 100.


----------



## ivancic1al

i sold my gameboy. this is giving me the GAS to buy it back...how lame is that lmao


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GAS = Gameboy Acquisition Syndrome?


----------



## Arminius

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I used to call them Ass Scratchum, Pissy, and Cock.



oh my god why must rep be turned off


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

My brother called a Dugtrio 'Spoon' and a Mewtwo 'Spatula'


----------



## -mouse-

I name Gary Oak "Asshat" or "Faghat" or "Fuckstick", all my pokeman have people namez... like Bob, Ed, or Billy


----------

